# Exhaust setup



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

I have an 04 GTO and I want to make a dual split exhaust but I need the diagram for the 05-06 GTO exhaust setup(So I can cut the other insert into my stock rear bumper) Any pic or diagrams would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks:cheers


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Somebody anybody got an under car view for thw 05-06 gto?


----------



## Stephen Hopkins (Feb 6, 2006)

This may or may not help... it's a picture of the bottom of a die-cast of an '05 but seems to be pretty accurate in the exhaust layout...

http://www.diecast.org/diecast98/html/asp/list_reviews/xq/ASP/id.gmp1802405/qx/printreview.htm


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

wow to a tee :cheers


----------



## CrabhartLSX (Feb 12, 2006)

I have a Johnny lightning 04' goat, looks like the trunk goes all the way to the side on the side opposite the pipes? is this accurate?


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

Stephen Hopkins said:


> This may or may not help... it's a picture of the bottom of a die-cast of an '05 but seems to be pretty accurate in the exhaust layout...
> 
> http://www.diecast.org/diecast98/html/asp/list_reviews/xq/ASP/id.gmp1802405/qx/printreview.htm


That looks dead on what it looks like thanks a lot when I get it done I'll post some pics:cheers


----------



## ARKracing (Mar 18, 2006)

smkdu said:


> Somebody anybody got an under car view for thw 05-06 gto?


here is one with 06 GTO bottomview.,




















ARK exhaust system - 05-06 GTO 6.0L prototype development processing


----------

